# My year old Viszla got stung by a couple bees and won't go back in those woods



## PrettyArrow (Aug 18, 2016)

Has anyone had an issue were their dog is resistant to going in the woods? She loves of leash hiking but is refusing to go back in the woods were she got stung. She did a short hike there one day and ran back to the car. Today she got out of the car but wouldn't move. We even tried parking at another enterence a few miles away. Does she know those are the same woods miles apart. Confused trail lover :-[


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Try going slow with her. Maybe first just visiting the parking lot for a short walk. Then loading up, and going home. Do it a few times, and see if she will consider venturing closer to the woods. In the meantime, also try a different area with wide open spaces.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

This might sound silly but what about carrying her in woods a little bit?


----------



## iwant2fish (Aug 14, 2012)

We were riding ATVs with our Vs and got swarmed by bees. Fortunately, one was off exploring at the time but the other got multiple stings. From then on the v that got stung would not venture up that particular hill but was fine with others. One day we went riding and he was outside and wouldn't go up the the hill so we just left him (the hills are on our property). After about ten minutes he showed up. I guess the V desire to be with his people took over and he overcame his fear. 

Is there an area that's fenced so she could be off leash where you could try going into the woods and see if she follows you?


----------

